# Pixelstyle/Pixelart



## Hawky (13. September 2003)

Hi, 

Ich hab mich immer mehr mit Pixelart in den letzten Wochen auseinandergesetzt, aber ich hab nur 1-2 Seiten gefunden wo man sich beispiel anschauen kann und wollt euch mal fragen, ob ihr da gute seiten kennt oder so ?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## buddha (13. September 2003)

So ziemlich jeder smilie   ist pixelstyle
Hier ein pixel tut http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1685.php
Hier n paar beispiele nich umbedingt schoen ;D http://www.nicinet.de/pixelstyle.htm


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. September 2003)

eboy.de 

Mehr muss man, denke ich, nicht sagen.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (16. September 2003)

http://ozmoz.net/mob/tutoriaux.php

http://www.pixeljunction.com/tutorials.php

http://www.indie-rpg.net/pixel-zone/shtml/tutorials.shtml

^^ sollten helfen, oder?


----------



## flip (16. September 2003)

http://pixelation.swoo.net/ das board zu http://www.indie-rpg.net/pixel-zone/shtml/tutorials.shtml

http://www.mrwong.de/ << coole site

http://www.gawzu.idv.tw/link_3.html  <<< pixellinksite


----------



## subzero (16. September 2003)

Hoi, small b...
eBoy is doch noch nix!

Hatte mal nen Link von einer Japanrin, die hat ein Bild von einem Flugzeugträger gemacht (richtig Phat) so ca. 1500x1000 Pixel groß.. (war ihr Splash glaub ich)
Unzählige Flugzeuge, Hangars.. ALLES, einfach hammer, hat einer den Link zu der Dame?


----------



## Lord Brain (16. September 2003)

Wundert mich sehr stark, dass pixelzentrum  noch nicht genannt wurde...dort gibt's auch „großformatige“ Pixelbilder zu sehen.

Pixelzentrum war mein persönlicher Einstieg in die Pixelgrafik.


----------



## flip (16. September 2003)

subzero das kenn ich. irgendwo in meinen favs is das auch.... aber kA wo *G*
wenn ichs finde poste ich das mal.
flip


----------



## Pudig (17. September 2003)

Ich glaub du meinst das hier: lovepixel.idv.tw


----------



## subzero (17. September 2003)

Genau das meinte ich...

Hammer oder... 

*wird bestimtm bald geschlossn *


----------



## flip (17. September 2003)

Jo das meinte ich auch. Ich hatte es leider nicht mehr gefunden. Danke pudig.
flip


----------



## Pudig (17. September 2003)

Kein Problem  .

Hab da auch noch eine Seite gefunden: pixel.nascimpact.com 

Da gibt es auch Tutorials zum Theme Pixelart.

Pudig


----------



## Hawky (17. September 2003)

Danke Leute ihr seid super


----------

